# Drive vs. Shipping?



## Elky (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm getting my hedgie baby at the end of this month/beginning of July, My only problem is, I'm unsure as to which would be better for him: shipping via an airline or driving to get him.

I think the flight would be about an hour or two from Florida to South Carolina, not counting loading/unloading the animals and whatnot. I've had a bit of experience having animals shipped to me before--both of my dogs were shipped by a breeder in Oklahoma--but I know that hedgehogs are a lot different than dogs as far as needs go. I wouldn't be too far from the airport, so I know that I could be there at a moment's notice if the flight came in early.

On the other hand, it's an eight hour drive from here to there, and then another eight hours there and back. My sister and I planned to go together and take turns driving, as we'd probably take two days to get down there and then pick the hedgie up on the third day, and drive all the way back.

Which would be the least stressful for my hedgehog?
And if I were to drive and pick him up, what all would I need? I have a clean cat carrier and could keep the car heated to a nice temperature, but what would be some other useful heat sources for traveling? How often would we need to stop? Should I feed him at all while we're on the road?

I'm trying to make the best decision for my hedgehog, as I know that either way, this is going to be stressful for him, and I would really appreciate any help I could get. =)


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes I would like to know this as well!


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

If you dont mind me asking what park of FL and SC? It makes a big difference.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Our hedgies have come from Dallas, which for me is a 5 hour drive. But 8 hours. You can't do that in 1 day. Lots of things to consider...
Cost- shipping is pretty expensive, but when you factor in the cost of hotel & gas, shipping may actually be less.
Time- It will take you several hours to pick him up from the airport if you ship, but 2-3 days if you drive
Heat-I would be more concerned shipping a hedgie in the winter months. He should be nice & warm about now either way.
Carsick-some hedgis can get car sick. While shipping has to be a bit traumatic, it's over quicker.

My vote is for shipping. If I could make a roundtrip in 1 day, I would probably drive. But shipping would be quicker, easier, about the same amt of money, less stressful on the hedgie, you wouldn't have to pack up the car with all the supplies & worry for 8 hours if he's getting sick. That's my opinion! Hope it helps!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

There are a few SC breeders, have you tried them?


----------



## Elky (Jun 6, 2011)

We live towards the lower end of SC and the breeder lives north of Miami. It would honestly be a lot cheaper for us to drive down there because we'd only have to pay for one night at a hotel as we were planning on visiting family on the way down there/staying with them. 
Another thing about cost is that if I drive down there, I'll be splitting gas, hotel, and food with someone else (my sister), so it'll be a lot easier on me, versus spending the $200+ on shipping. 

I know it gets really hot down south, and I'm worried it would be *too* hot, as a lot of airlines that ship animals won't ship them if it's above a certain temp and it's been at least 95 here most of the days in the past two weeks. Plus with having to load/unload cargo and the animals having to wait outside in the heat, it sounds like it could be really bad... I mean, I know hedgies prefer warmer temperatures, but with the humidity and extreme heat, it can get pretty unbearable.

I am a bit worried about him getting car sick, though. I'm not sure whether or not how smoothly the car rides would play into factor (because I know there is a noticeable difference in the way cars ride), but the car we'd be using is a pretty smooth ride.

As for SC breeders, I've definitely looked into them, talked to some, and have been weighing my options for months, but happened to see this little guy on a breeder's site one day and sort of just fell in love. (Yes, I know, I'm a terrible sentimentalist. lol)


Thanks for your opinions, though. It's been pretty helpful and made me think of a few things I hadn't planned out/realized.


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

My hedgehog travles with me from Orlando to Asheville a couple times a year. I take I-26 through SC. I honestly didnt notice there were any certifided breaders in Miami. In any case it would prob be easier to drive although it might take awhile do you know how long? I have mutiple layers of fleece on the bottom of his travel crate and well as his igloo, snuggle sak and food and water. And he's only gotten carsick once, but each hedgehog is diffrent. And just be careful wehre you stay overnight in Miami. Goodluck.


----------



## Elky (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you! We live right off of 26 and not too far from 95, so it'd probably be a little less than 8 hours. The breeder doesn't actually live in Miami, but a bit north of that. So we thankfully won't be going into the city. I'll make sure to take plenty of fleece blankets, food, water, and things! Thanks for the info! c:


----------

